# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Belo Horizonte/MG



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Show de Thread! BH é sensacional! Valeu!:cheers:


----------



## Arthur Baz (Nov 4, 2012)

Parabéns pelo Thread Rekarte, e que bom que gostou da nossa cidade! Dá uma felicidade muito boa ver as pessoas vindo e gostando... Apesar das dificuldades, não está tudo perdido :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Gostei sim, só uma pena que não encontrei nenhum forista, gosto de conhecer pessoas hehe
me lembro que eu cheguei na cidade pouco dias após o ENSB =/


----------

